# Softfreeze



## Myron Denny

Our 1st attempt was "smooth as a school marms leg" possibly it was too rich??? We had to add the rest of the cream in to it to get it to blend. We discussed the procedure and will try it again additional ways. It was good, we want to try 1 batch with whole milk and 1 batch with heavy cream. We used an ice tray full to keep it cold, we used 1 1/2 banana's, maybe 2 banana's next time? 
We had everything frozen except about 2 Tablespoons of heavy cream and the 2 instant pudding cups that were cold in the refrigerator. I want to put some honey in this next batch. The Ninja had problems chopping until we added the liquid cream.


----------



## rtoney

I have started making ice cream with my honey
21/2 cups goats milk
6oz raw honey
2 tsp vanilla ex
3 tbls powdered goats milk
4oz unsalted butter
2 egg yokes
1 cup fruit pureed

mix milk,honey,van,& powder together pour in pan and heat to simmer stir often

melt butter slow/low heat, beat eggs and add after heated

mix in with pan and stir well

put in frig over night

next day stir in fruit pour in ice cream maker we use a Cuisinart when done enjoy soft serve or freeze.


----------

